# Ticks



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Hope this is the right forum. This morning I found a tick on Ollie....thank goodness it was dead. What do you put on the spot after removing the tick? I put alcohol on the spot. Just reminding everyone to get their flea/tick treatments started! Fortunately, I started back last month. He's due for his March treatment tonight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Donna, does your treatment cover ticks? Just asking as some think they are covered by flea control. I haven't used anything on Kitzi for ticks & we have been lucky so far---just neem oil, tea-tree (l drop of oil in w/the other neem & cintronella). I have started to use stronghold (2 times so far) on Kitzi as we have fleas due to the cats next door (20 how many?)---the fleas are in the grass everywhere here. Kitzi seems highly allergic to flea bites. I am dreading summer because of this problem!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I found 2 ticks on Bailey this week - YIKES!!! When I removed one of them, his skin turned bright red which freaked me out...but it was normal a couple of hours later. I have a neem spray for him that's supposed to repel fleas and ticket...but either I didnt apply it correctly or it just wasnt very effective :huh: I just bought some more Frontline and will start him back up on it. ARGH...I was really hoping to avoid the stuff :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, I use pure neem oil (2 drops) along w/ONLY 1 drop of pure tea-tree oil (that the pharmacist mixed w/citronella) in Kitzi's bath rinse (mixed in a coconut conditioner). Last year it worked for the whole summer up to the end of the summer when we invited a small maltese over for a morning of play---she apparently had fleas as that aft. he started scratching & then got little spots all over. I resorted to a dawn bath, stronghold and vacuumed & sprayed w/frontline spray---the baseboards, etc. 
This week when I bathed Kitzi I found one flea (only one) on him. He had just been out for a walk so I assume it was from that. I killed it & we started w/stronghold again. I hate using this stuff but he is so allergic to the bites that it seems the lesser of two evils at this point. I will start the neem protocol again w/his next bath. 
I also have something called "badger balm" which I got in the US which I will use later in the year IF I need it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have never used anything for the fleas or ticks for dolce , but then again he doesnt go out much in the winter , what should i use?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I use Advantix and it seems to work. I also give him a brewers yeast pill each day during the spring/summer months. Today I went by the vet to get his heartworm meds. and it was time to check him. Fortunately, it was negative, but he did show positive for Ehrlichia Canis which she said is from tick bites. He is on an antibiotic for 16 days. Right now he's in his sleepy place....next to me!! Just love this little man!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We use brewers yeast too. If they get a tick bite,rare... we clean it w/ peroxide and a little Neosporin.
Hapily we rarely get fleas,only in floruida for some reason,but they usually go after Amber,they don't seem to like long Maltese hair.
Amber's upper body is short,so they like her...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Hope this is the right forum. This morning I found a tick on Ollie....thank goodness it was dead. What do you put on the spot after removing the tick? I put alcohol on the spot. Just reminding everyone to get their flea/tick treatments started! Fortunately, I started back last month. He's due for his March treatment tonight.


How did you find tick? Did you feel it? How do you remove a tick? I have the pill for flea control. What works on both fleas and ticks even when bathed for 30 days? Sammie is itching his ear bad last few days. I can't find fleas on him when he I'd dry. Found one last bath. I been afraid to give the Confortis pill I bought for him. Next door neigh found tick on yorkie. I stopped spraying my yard bec I thought Sam was allergic to yard spray. I am going to call and start back spraying. Like one member said worse two evils. Sam very alleging to fleas.I love my little man too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Hope this is the right forum. This morning I found a tick on Ollie....thank goodness it was dead. What do you put on the spot after removing the tick? I put alcohol on the spot. Just reminding everyone to get their flea/tick treatments started! Fortunately, I started back last month. He's due for his March treatment tonight.


This was an error. What I get for using an iPod.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I use Advantix and it seems to work. I also give him a brewers yeast pill each day during the spring/summer months. Today I went by the vet to get his heartworm meds. and it was time to check him. Fortunately, it was negative, but he did show positive for Ehrlichia Canis which she said is from tick bites. He is on an antibiotic for 16 days. Right now he's in his sleepy place....next to me!! Just love this little man!


Just a note for others---be careful w/advantix as Kitzel had a severe allergic reaction to this---hyperventilation, crying, shaking. It happened about 45min. to 1 hr. after he got it---just enough time to get home from the vet's office (she gave it to him). He had to be bathed down in dishwashing liquid & taken back where he got a shot & an IV. I know others personally now who have had this experience w/advantix & I know many who use it without problems. 
I am careful when I give Kitzel the stronghold (only twice now) that the vet is open and I am fully dressed so I can fly there IF we have a reaction. The smallest dosage is for 2.5 kilos and that is about what he weighs. I think less is better so I won't move up to the next size even if he gains a bit more weight.
Also, if you spray your garden (yard) make sure it is organic & not chemical.
Also, stronghold covers heartworm & 2 kinds of worms as well as ear mites. I am not sure what it is called in the US or if it is the same?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We have already placed our order for Frontline with our vet and are picking it up today......ticks are just about the only reason I don't like Spring, Summer, or Fall .


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Luckily Maltese hair is so thick that ticks have a hard time getting through the hair to latch on.  And so easy to find in their white hair, too!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Kandis -- The tick was on his belly. I was just rubbing his belly (he likes that) and there it was. Got tweezers and pulled it off. Fortunately it was dead....guess the Advantix works!! He'll get a shorter haircut next week. Ticks are bad in our yard b/c we have deer that come up and 8 acres of woods.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Some of the ticks (esp. deer ticks) are so tiny they are hard to spot. They carry Lymes disease as well as Ehrlichia---nasty stuff. It is the really bigger ticks that are. . . ummmm can we say "safer?"


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Kandis -- The tick was on his belly. I was just rubbing his belly (he likes that) and there it was. Got tweezers and pulled it off. Fortunately it was dead....guess the Advantix works!! He'll get a shorter haircut next week. Ticks are bad in our yard b/c we have deer that come up and 8 acres of woods.


Thanks Dear Donna, I think I can do the tweezers. but have not seen one yet. I need to start his flea/tick protection bec I live on a big lot with wetlands all in the back line of the property. I have Confortis only, but now I think I will give him one that covers both fleas and ticks. I am a big baby about giving him ANY med. I have had the Confortis for 2 months, still unopened. I also heard same thing as Sandi was saying about the side effects on different controls. So I'm was :w00t:...But after talking with another member while back about his itching, I was all ready to dose him--but since it was still cold here I waited:embarrassed:. Now it is in the 80's here, so here come the fleas. I am not the nurse type at all. But I am getting better. I will does him soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Some of the ticks (esp. deer ticks) are so tiny they are hard to spot. They carry Lymes disease as well as Ehrlichia---nasty stuff. It is the really bigger ticks that are. . . ummmm can we say "safer?"



thanks Sandi for info on this topic.....great to know.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Hope this is the right forum. This morning I found a tick on Ollie....thank goodness it was dead. What do you put on the spot after removing the tick? I put alcohol on the spot. Just reminding everyone to get their flea/tick treatments started! Fortunately, I started back last month. He's due for his March treatment tonight.



Donna -
I just gave Sammie his Confortis pill. :aktion033:He ate a big b-fast right before. Now I am watching him to make sure he has no side effects. :blink:
I read all the old posts and only found vomiting. Sure hope this helps with his itching (if it is from fleas) I found one last bath and I heard just one can cause allergic reaction. I know his parents took it.


----------



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone had their maltese vaccinated for Lyme disease? My vet is suggesting is, but my breeder doesn't like to over vaccinate.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ask Mary H. as she lives in an area where Lymes is prolific!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli had a tick on her belly last week:yucky: The weird thing about this was that I had to take her in to the Vet. the next day because she was having an allergic reaction to something. Across the bridge of her nose and her eyes were swollen. I asked the Vet. if it could have been an allergic reaction to the tick bite and he said "possibly".



Joy


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I live in New England where the tick population is huge, especially deer ticks (they are the carriers of Lyme Disease). Several years ago I vaccinated my dogs against Lyme Disease. One got very very sick, scared me to death, and I said never again. I decided to use Frontline to kill the ticks instead. But I didn't use it on my show dogs because I didn't want their coats getting greasy. BIG MISTAKE ... one ended up with Lyme Disease. Now everyone gets Frontline and so far, so good.


----------



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

That is some good info. Thanks! By the way, I am in Ma, and just moved to the Sudbury area? Do you know of any good vets in this area?


----------

